# Haven't used since 2008 need help



## Slowjack (Mar 8, 2016)

I have a stack and schedule but was wondering if I should start this hard right off the start?


----------



## Iron1 (Mar 8, 2016)

What does your cycle look like?


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 8, 2016)

I tried adding a pic but it won't let me... Let me try again


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 8, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> I have a stack and schedule but was wondering if I should start this hard right off the start?


I'm gonna guess no. Being off that long I'd treat it like its your first time. Your body has changed. Things may be different than you remember.


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 8, 2016)

/\/\/\/\/\/\/\/\

What this guy said.  A lot has changed in 7-8 years.  Start easy and go from there.


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 8, 2016)

As soon as we either know what it is or the pictures comes up, I say more answers to you question will arrive


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 8, 2016)

Well I'm in great shape if that's what you are talking about? Once I get to the house I will post it


----------



## Beedeezy (Mar 8, 2016)

Ron asked what the cycle looks like so he's going to show him a picture?
I don't think he was asking what the vials/amps look like. He's wanting you to lay out your plan Slowjack.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 8, 2016)

Yup I can't remember the exact layout of the stack so when I get home I'm going to post it


----------



## Maijah (Mar 8, 2016)

I took 12 years off gear and when I got back on, it didn't hit me anywhere near as hard as it did the first time. I don't know if the gear was that much better back then or if my body remembered it and didn't respond the same. I don't know if it was because my test levels were much lower the second go around, I just don't know why. But I do know for sure that my second aas experience was mild in comparison to my first


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 8, 2016)

I plan on having my levels tested and make sure my blood work is good for sure...


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 8, 2016)

Is this is injectable test or just pills or something?


----------



## Yaya (Mar 9, 2016)

Please hurry up and take pics of the vials and ur fingers. .post them immediately


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 9, 2016)

Haven't got it yet. But like I said I will post the cycle


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 9, 2016)

how about instead of posting a picture post your plan....


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 9, 2016)

You're in great shape? Can u explain what great shape is please.l and have u been training since 2008? If not then I would suggest getting back into the gym for some time before starting anything.


----------



## Spongy (Mar 9, 2016)

Post your stats, training plan, meal plan, goals, and cycle...  anything less than that is a crap shoot.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 9, 2016)

Week 1-6
Danabol 30 mg everyday

Week 1-8
Deca Durabfolin 400mg per week

Week 1-8
Sustanon 750 mg per week

Week 1-10
Anastrozol 0.25 mg per day

Week 1-8
Hcg 300-500iu every 4 to 5 days

Week 9 
40mg Noval/100mg clomid everyday 

Week 10 
30mg Noval/50mg clomid everyday 

Week 11
20mg Noval/50mg clomid everyday 

I have been an active runner, cross fit, sealift, and lifting since 2008 between injuries


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2016)

8 weeks of DECA is a complete waste. 
Test prop would be better than sust but sust is still better than e/c I rekkon. 

Glad to see you have all ancillaries planned out.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 9, 2016)

Why would 8 weeks of Deca be a waste?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 9, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> Why would 8 weeks of Deca be a waste?



Because it has a very long half life. It won't even really be kicking in until you're dropping it. 

You either need a longer cycle, or shorter compounds. 



I still think ~12 weeks of just sustanon would be your best bet.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 9, 2016)

Well if one of you are up to date on stacking if you don't mind to change it to what you think would be best for the ingredients. This is just something I researched and found for a cycle.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 9, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> Week 1-6
> Danabol 30 mg everyday
> 
> Week 1-8
> ...



Week 1 thru 14
Sustanon 500mg 
Adex .5mg 2 x per week as needed
Hcg 250iu 2 x per week 

Week 15
250iu hcg ed

Week 16
500iu hcg ed

Week 17
Nothing 

Week 18 and 19
Clomid 50mg ed
Nolva 40 mg ed

Week 20 and 21
Clomid 25mg ed
Nolva 20mg ed


----------



## bronco (Mar 9, 2016)

8 weeks of deca and 8 weeks of sust are both a waste imo. And why would you start pct 1 week after your last injection?


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 9, 2016)

pillarofbalance 
So don't even use the donadol, deca, anastrozol? And what's adex


----------



## tunafisherman (Mar 9, 2016)

Use the test only so you can get a baseline before adding in all the other chemicals.  Adex is an AI, will help with the estrogenic effects of AAS.  What PoB laid out was a basic cycle to get back into the game so to speak.  You can always run another cycle later.


----------



## mickems (Mar 9, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> pillarofbalance
> So don't even use the donadol, deca, anastrozol? And what's adex



adex is your anastrozol. it's the same thing.(arimidex)


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 10, 2016)

Pillarofbalance 
Since I have done bought all the other shit how should I use it?


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 11, 2016)

PillarofBalance said:


> Week 1 thru 14
> Sustanon 500mg
> Adex .5mg 2 x per week as needed
> Hcg 250iu 2 x per week
> ...



So how would you use the other gear since I bought it?


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 11, 2016)

Slowjack said:


> So how would you use the other gear since I bought it?



You put it in a safe and save it.


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 12, 2016)

ToolSteel said:


> You put it in a safe and save it.



How should I stack it for the next stack and how long should I wait. Thanks bro


----------



## Slowjack (Mar 20, 2016)

Hell in lost on this shit!!!!


----------

